# June baby - anyone else?



## Mizze

Hello! Im Mizze im nearly 40 (eeeek!) and pregnant (got my :bfp: yesterday) :thumbup: my EDD appears to be 1 June 2013... :flower:

I have a 20 month old already and run ragged by her already so its going to be fun?? I was a BnBer all the way through (before during and after) so I thought id pop along especially since this forum didnt exist last time - how lovely :) 

Mizze xx


----------



## loubear1

Hi Mizzie. I'm in your gang. I turned 35 a couple of weeks a go and am expecting no. 2. My son will be 4 in November. My due day is also 1st June.
Here's hoping we have a stress free, easy 9 months.

Loubear xx


----------



## Mizze

Hi Loubear :wave: 

Ooh another June 1st! :happydance::happydance:

How are you feeling - im slightly queasy but have stuffed myself with cake today so I suspect its more that than pregnancy making me feel ill!

Mizze x


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies. Im 38, very very cautiously pregnant as I have had 3 early losses between 5-6 weeks in the last 6 months so dont want to get to excited too early but this one feels different. Dont know why, just does. 

So due 4th June if eveything goes to plan.....


----------



## Mizze

Hugs Taurus xxx :hug:
I had 2 early mmcs in 4 months back in 2009 so I can understand why you would be cautious. There is a thread in the pregnant after a loss forum for us June bugs. I had an 8 week scan last time and it was greatly reassuring so I'm hoping for the same this time.

Congratulations on your :bfp: xxx

I have my 1st midwife appt a week today

Ooh I moved up a box :happydance:

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> Hello! Im Mizze im nearly 40 (eeeek!) and pregnant (got my :bfp: yesterday) :thumbup: my EDD appears to be 1 June 2013... :flower:
> 
> I have a 20 month old already and run ragged by her already so its going to be fun?? I was a BnBer all the way through (before during and after) so I thought id pop along especially since this forum didnt exist last time - how lovely :)
> 
> Mizze xx

Hey Mizze! Remember me? I also posted in 3-5 week pregnant thread in 1st tri (Ithink!) but we were on B&B with our first babas and think we were both waiting a long time in the end (2 weeks over for me and escaped induction by 12 hours).
Anyway, I am 36 and have a 20 month old, Dexter, super excited today as I saw that faint line which my hubby refuses to get excited by yet:shrug:
Looking forward to swapping stories with everyone while eating us out of house and home!


----------



## Mizze

Hi Mrs Phez! How fab :) and how is Dexter doing? Caitlyn rules the roost here. Gawd help me when no 2 comes


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> Hi Mrs Phez! How fab :) and how is Dexter doing? Caitlyn rules the roost here. Gawd help me when no 2 comes

He's a darling! Loving his chat! No. 2 is a scary prospect, time to get potty training the little man!

Had a mini-breakdown when I saw my preg test this morning (I have to do it every day to hammer it home that i'm pregnant!) as I thought the line had got fainter but it was def darker than yesterday so big sigh of relief.
Had my highest BBT this morning so was pretty confident everything still OK.
How is everyone else doing today? Anyone booked in to gp yet?


----------



## Mizze

morning, well since the last time the GP basically said "congratulations, book in to see the mw" I jus went straight for a MW booking - im seeing her on Tuesday 2nd Oct- I couldnt make this week. I will be about 5+4 at that point I think

Mrs Phez im loving the chat too - Caitlyn isnt ready to be potty trained yet - she sits on her potty chair and knows its (like the toilets) are for weewees but if you try and persuade her to sit on it without a nappy she gets really upset -Unless she shows big signs of it im going to leave it to the new year I think.

Mizze


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> morning, well since the last time the GP basically said "congratulations, book in to see the mw" I jus went straight for a MW booking - im seeing her on Tuesday 2nd Oct- I couldnt make this week. I will be about 5+4 at that point I think
> 
> Mrs Phez im loving the chat too - Caitlyn isnt ready to be potty trained yet - she sits on her potty chair and knows its (like the toilets) are for weewees but if you try and persuade her to sit on it without a nappy she gets really upset -Unless she shows big signs of it im going to leave it to the new year I think.
> 
> Mizze

Yeah I thinking I'm being a bit premature with the potty training. It only arrived this morning!
We should start June Jellybeans for old times sake (old timers sake if we're in this forum!) 
I'm still not completely convinced I'm really pregnant yet anyway, not till after missed period and a proper HPT (Monday)!
Hope all you other ladies OK, it's a bit of a waiting game with crossed fingers isn't it? I'm too impatient!


----------



## Annie77

Hi

I turned 35 in July and have just found out I am expecting number 3! Dh is 45 and happy for me that I am getting one last baby but he is not jumping around in ecstasy!
As I had a previous ectopic I will be getting a scan on 12th October (6+1) to check bean has made itself comfy in the correct place!

I am quite anxious to time and every trip to the toilet, which are numerous at the moment, is a bit stressful as I expect to see blood on toilet paper :-(. Still, I am trying to keep as positive as I can but hopefully seeing something on the 12th will help.

Congrats to all, H&H 9 months


----------



## Mizze

:hugs: Annie

It took me 3 months after my daughter was born to STOP checking my toilet paper after I wiped! This time ive slipped straight back into the habit - horrible isnt it but you just cant quite stop yourself! 

My DH is 45 this coming February - Im 40 in less than 4 weeks - eeeek! 

sticky dust :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all

Mizze xx


----------



## Annie77

Mizzie - my daughter is Caitlin too!


----------



## MrsPhez

So after a bit of a scare yesterday when my line went really faint (yes I'm still testing!) and I thought I was out, I tested that evening and all was well. Checked the control line from the early test and that was also really faint compared to others so was def a dodgy test (IC). Big sigh of relief!!! Today I have succumbed to the pregnancy cold but I don't care am still pregnant woohoo!
Hope you are all better than I feel today!


----------



## GoldieLocs

Hello. I just found out that I am expecting #3 a few hours ago. Hubby doesnt know...still in shock! I am 38, will be 39 when baby is born. I have 2 little ones aged 4 and 2 at home. 

I am getting a little nervous now. I am due June 11.


----------



## Mizze

:hug: Mrs Phez - I still test if im feeling nervous or paranoid!

Hope you feel better today

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

Ah thank you M!
My cold is all but forgotten as Dexter's night time cough developed rapidly this morning and turned him into a wheezy, hot, breahless and downright miserable little chap. Gor an ear and probable chest inf but also suspect asthma so also been given steroids as well as the usual abs.
Cold, what cold?!
Aside from that, all well apart from eating pate yesterday. Totally forgot I couldn't eait it. Hope all is OK, not too worried as pregnancy is still so early and placenta not really formed yet.
Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Mizze

Welcome GoldieLocks! - you are going to be busy! :)

Congratulations on your :bfp:

Mrs Phez - oh poor Dexter and you! 

One of the first things I did after finding out I was pregnant was have a bacon and egg roll with runny egg -totally forgot I wasnt supposed to have the egg!

Oooh pate.... Mmmmm

Mizze x


----------



## 4leighs

Hi all! I am 35 and just found out last week I am pregnant with #5. Due date is between June 9 & June 13. Dh and I decides to have my mirena removed after our #3 DD was diagnosed with.cancer and we realized how short life really is. She is doing well and almost done with chemotherapy.:thumbup: Got pg very fast - had mirena removed 8/14 and I'm still very scared of a m/c since I've had two in the past. Trying to stay calm and take it day to day...


----------



## Mizze

Hi 4Leighs my very best to your DD I can't imagine how hard that must be for you all, glad the treatment is going well. We have a great thread in the Pregnant after loss forum which you might be interested in

Congratulations on your :bfp: 

Mizze xxx


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies! I've just turned 39 last month and got my BFP at end of Sept. I think I'm about 6 weeks so due on 2 June. This is our second baby. Millie is 18 months and keeps me super busy. It's nice to come here as this forum wasn't around in my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## Mizze

Hi macmad my little girl is 20 months so I definitely relate to being kept busy!

Mizze x


----------



## tommyg

Good Morning Ladies. Can I join the club?

I got my BFP on Saturday thinking my due date is early June but not sure. Last period was about the 11th August but have irregular cycles so do think I'm as far on as my dates would suggest. Got 19 month old monkey, sorry son. 

Mizzie remember you from last time round. Oh and I'll be 38 when LO is born.


----------



## tommyg

Noting the comments on potty training I'm thinking I want to try sometime before Christmas, not sure that he's ready but I don't want to be trying to fight with him nappy changing at 5-6 months. Suffered spd from 22 weeks last time and expecting it to kick in earlier this time


----------



## tommyg

Well I'm thinking I'm out, I've started bleeding, and re-tested this time BFN. So looks like an early loss for me.


----------



## MrsPhez

Really sorry to hear that, hope to see you back soon :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Oh tommyg - I have just read your comments, I was delighted to see you here as I do remember you from last time. - im so sorry hun, I have been there and its not good. But wishing you all the best xx :hugs::hugs:

If the worst has happened the miscarriage support forum is very good xx 

Hope to see you here again soon. xx

Mizze xx


----------



## shaid2012

Hello everyone 
I hope that i am doing this correctly. Congratulations on all of you BFP's after some amazing stories. 
I am 39 and in May we had a mmc at 11 weeks I absolutely went to pieces and have been on medication for panic attacks that have crippled me in the last few months. However i have just found out that i am pregnant again today. 
Obviously i am scared but would like to talk to someone else out there too who is probably wishing as hard for their wee baby as i am wishing for mine this time. 
I am due 20th June 2013 so i know this is very very early but four tests give me a positive result today. So i am trying not to worry and to be happy. But i feel so bad that the ecstatic feeling i felt before is not there? Just so frightened it could happen all again.....
wishing you all good luck on your journeys


----------



## MrsPhez

Firstly congratulations Shaid! I can certainly say I am keeping everything crossed for a healthy sticky bean and barely an hour goes by when I don't think that. I just want to wish you all the best this time round, hopefully we can share 9 months worth of pregnancy stories together in this thread :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Congratulations Shaid and welcome xxx 

We have a great thread going for June mummies in the pregnancy after a loss forum too. Everyone will understand how you are feeling and the support is great. I'm so sorry for your earlier loss. I went to stress counseling all through my last pregnancy after my loses and it helped a lot

Mrs Phez how are you doing? 

Much nausea here. I have a scan on Friday due to an early very slight bleed (I will not panic) so hoping to see a hb. Should be 7 weeks on the dot by then 

Mizze xxx


----------



## MrsNut

Hi, do you mind if I join you?

I'm 38 and found out last week that I'm expecting baby #2 :cloud9: I already have a little boy who's almost 2 and junior's ETA is 13 June.

Feeling quite anxious at the moment tho as I had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy in September at 5 weeks. I'm 4 weeks 6 days this time and this is when the bleeding started last month, so very nervous that it'll happen again.

I hope everyone's well. Congratulations on all of your BFPs. So sorry you didn't get to stay very long tommyg. Good luck for your scan on Friday Mizze


----------



## MrsPhez

Hiya!
Doing pretty well thanks! Just really tired. Having same symptoms as I had for Dexter so predicting another boy actually got hardly any symptoms, still testing to be sure! Got made redundant last week which is a shame after 14 years but get a healthy pay off and it's good timing with this littlun really. Time to think about a new career perhaps? Should be OK with one salary so not too stressed. 
Dexter waking after his 2 hour nap, jealous I would love one of those! Good luck on Friday, hope all is well and you get to see a healthy bean! x


----------



## MrsPhez

MrsNut said:


> Hi, do you mind if I join you?
> 
> I'm 38 and found out last week that I'm expecting baby #2 :cloud9: I already have a little boy who's almost 2 and junior's ETA is 13 June.
> 
> Feeling quite anxious at the moment tho as I had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy in September at 5 weeks. I'm 4 weeks 6 days this time and this is when the bleeding started last month, so very nervous that it'll happen again.
> 
> I hope everyone's well. Congratulations on all of your BFPs. So sorry you didn't get to stay very long tommyg. Good luck for your scan on Friday Mizze

Congratulations! Hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Mizze

Hi MrsNut sorry for your loss xxx it's hard to get past that worry when you are pregnant after a loss lots of sticky dust :dust: for everyone 

Mizze xxx


----------



## shaid2012

Thanks girls for the welcome. Like you all the anxiety is so much to deal with. Test number seven tells me today that i am 2-3 (4-5 i believe in doctor terms) weeks but i am still having the smallest of spotting when i pee and it's just the waiting game to see what comes next. Still miss my lost wee bean so much and trying to take one hour at a time at the moment.......anyone any cures for the midnight hours? Wishing you all lots of luck and it would be so nice to share this journey with you x


----------



## MrsPhez

shaid2012 said:


> Thanks girls for the welcome. Like you all the anxiety is so much to deal with. Test number seven tells me today that i am 2-3 (4-5 i believe in doctor terms) weeks but i am still having the smallest of spotting when i pee and it's just the waiting game to see what comes next. Still miss my lost wee bean so much and trying to take one hour at a time at the moment.......anyone any cures for the midnight hours? Wishing you all lots of luck and it would be so nice to share this journey with you x


Do you mean you have insomnia? When I've had it before I just try and shut out any thoughts if I can and just stop thinking, easier said than done I know. Could you see a hypnotherapist or something to help with anxiety/stress?
I really hope we can all see this journey through together for the full term. Everything is crossed for all of us x


----------



## shaid2012

No insomnia i don't think, but the wee hours have me full of doubts that this is going to go wrong again. would hypnotherapy be safe in pregnancy??? I really hope to see all the wee beans go full term in this thread. I really would. I feel alot better already thinking that i am not on my own. So thanks a million everyone. The other thread after loss is very powerful isn't it!! Thanks again. 



MrsPhez said:


> shaid2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for the welcome. Like you all the anxiety is so much to deal with. Test number seven tells me today that i am 2-3 (4-5 i believe in doctor terms) weeks but i am still having the smallest of spotting when i pee and it's just the waiting game to see what comes next. Still miss my lost wee bean so much and trying to take one hour at a time at the moment.......anyone any cures for the midnight hours? Wishing you all lots of luck and it would be so nice to share this journey with you x
> 
> 
> Do you mean you have insomnia? When I've had it before I just try and shut out any thoughts if I can and just stop thinking, easier said than done I know. Could you see a hypnotherapist or something to help with anxiety/stress?
> I really hope we can all see this journey through together for the full term. Everything is crossed for all of us xClick to expand...


----------



## Mizze

I wish I had a cure Shaid - its something that gets most of us I think - its hard to be positive in the dark when you are tired but your mind wont shut off

Something l learnt from my stress counsellor from last (successful) pregnancy was a sort of mantra to help you switch off. You basically say, "my left arm is heavy" 3 times, my right arm is heavy x 3 - and do both legs, back, shoulders etc until you come to your heart where you say "my heart is quiet and at peace" - keep going until you drift off. It takes a while to concentrate and it would often take 4 or 5 trips round my body because my worries would kick back in -but it works. I think, like most of these exercises, its designed to make you focus on one thing and then that allows your mind to quieten and your body to let you sleep

Must start doing it again actually - I fell out of the habit

Mizze x


----------



## shaid2012

Most definitely will give that a go tonight and see how it goes.
For any UK ladies out there any thoughts on the NHS v Private clinics? In between two minds here. Also pessaries and aspirin were suggested by a private consultant today - can anyone discuss??? confused.com




Mizze said:


> I wish I had a cure Shaid - its something that gets most of us I think - its hard to be positive in the dark when you are tired but your mind wont shut off
> 
> Something l learnt from my stress counsellor from last (successful) pregnancy was a sort of mantra to help you switch off. You basically say, "my left arm is heavy" 3 times, my right arm is heavy x 3 - and do both legs, back, shoulders etc until you come to your heart where you say "my heart is quiet and at peace" - keep going until you drift off. It takes a while to concentrate and it would often take 4 or 5 trips round my body because my worries would kick back in -but it works. I think, like most of these exercises, its designed to make you focus on one thing and then that allows your mind to quieten and your body to let you sleep
> 
> Must start doing it again actually - I fell out of the habit
> 
> Mizze x


----------



## Mizze

Shaid - id say it was generally unusual here to go private unless you need/want something the NHS wont provide or have full healthcare cover which most people dont. I will be going private for my nuchal fold scan as the NHS in Wales STILL doesnt do it (triple test for triosomy genetic testing, downs etc) even though you can get it in parts of England. At damn near 40 I will be having this just as I did with Caitlyn. The nearest clinic is over 50 miles away but worth every penny and every mile as I can get the test at 13 weeks and the results at 14 weeks. If I waited for the NHS id have the blood test at 15 weeks and the results around 17-18 weeks. 

Apart from that test it will be NHS all the way unless we decide to get a 4d scan later on in the pregnancy 

I cant discus pessaries as I have no knowledge at all! But I know over in the PAL forum there is some discussion over baby asprin or 75mg asprin. Its supposed to help prevent certain kinds of miscarriage and help in preventing pre-eclampsia - it can, apparently (havent checked this personally with a Dr or Pharmasist (sp?) yet) do no harm at all at that dose and can do some good

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

shaid2012 said:


> Most definitely will give that a go tonight and see how it goes.
> For any UK ladies out there any thoughts on the NHS v Private clinics? In between two minds here. Also pessaries and aspirin were suggested by a private consultant today - can anyone discuss??? confused.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizze said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a cure Shaid - its something that gets most of us I think - its hard to be positive in the dark when you are tired but your mind wont shut off
> 
> Something l learnt from my stress counsellor from last (successful) pregnancy was a sort of mantra to help you switch off. You basically say, "my left arm is heavy" 3 times, my right arm is heavy x 3 - and do both legs, back, shoulders etc until you come to your heart where you say "my heart is quiet and at peace" - keep going until you drift off. It takes a while to concentrate and it would often take 4 or 5 trips round my body because my worries would kick back in -but it works. I think, like most of these exercises, its designed to make you focus on one thing and then that allows your mind to quieten and your body to let you sleep
> 
> Must start doing it again actually - I fell out of the habit
> 
> Mizze xClick to expand...

I really don't know I'm afraid.
You might better off posting in first trimester thread or preg after loss, somewhere where there will a bigger viewing number. Sorry I can't be more useful x


----------



## shaid2012

every scrap of info is great help at the moment but yes i think i will go and see the other threads :thumbup:
thanks


----------



## Mizze

:wohoo: -rescan this morning after intial emergency scan last Friday (due to slight bleeding) saw a lovely lovely HEARTBEAT and teeny tiny baba - am measuring 6+ weeks not the 7 I would have been on my LMP so have moved myself back a few days on my ticker

I lost two in 2009 at this stage so for me that EPU only held bad memories - not any more :)

:cloud9: :cloud9:

Mizze xx


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> :wohoo: -rescan this morning after intial emergency scan last Friday (due to slight bleeding) saw a lovely lovely HEARTBEAT and teeny tiny baba - am measuring 6+ weeks not the 7 I would have been on my LMP so have moved myself back a few days on my ticker
> 
> I lost two in 2009 at this stage so for me that EPU only held bad memories - not any more :)
> 
> :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Mizze xx

Oh that's the best news!!! Must have been so exciting! And you've exorcised the EPU demons, that's just brilliant. 
Trying to convince hubby for early scan but he wants to wait till 12 weeks, what's with that?! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## momblough

Hello all, Im Chris, 35 yr old mom of three sons ages 17,9, and 5. I remarried about a year and a half ago and have been TTC since January after the removal of mirena. Have not had a regular cycle since removal, and have been ovulating around days 7-10, day 7 this past cycle which would have been Sept 25. Had an appt this past Wednesday to talk to my doc about starting clomid to help lengthen my cycle and instead it turned into our first prenatal appt! Due to the irregular cycles they won't calculate an actual due date until my first unltrasound on Oct 23rd but Im guessing bwtn June 18-24. We are over the moon! Ive been feeling sick to my stomach for about a week now which is completely different for me bc none of my other pregnancies had MS. But as most of us know all pregnancies are different! Cant wait to get to know all of you. Best wishes to all!:happydance:


----------



## Mizze

Hi Chris!! Congratulations on your bfp! :) 

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

momblough said:


> Hello all, Im Chris, 35 yr old mom of three sons ages 17,9, and 5. I remarried about a year and a half ago and have been TTC since January after the removal of mirena. Have not had a regular cycle since removal, and have been ovulating around days 7-10, day 7 this past cycle which would have been Sept 25. Had an appt this past Wednesday to talk to my doc about starting clomid to help lengthen my cycle and instead it turned into our first prenatal appt! Due to the irregular cycles they won't calculate an actual due date until my first unltrasound on Oct 23rd but Im guessing bwtn June 18-24. We are over the moon! Ive been feeling sick to my stomach for about a week now which is completely different for me bc none of my other pregnancies had MS. But as most of us know all pregnancies are different! Cant wait to get to know all of you. Best wishes to all!:happydance:

Congratulations! I wonder if you're due a girl this time then?! Same happened to me with my first as well, went to docs for referral to fert clinic and instead announced my pregnancy, was the best feeling. H&H pregnancy to you!


----------



## momblough

Im hoping so, butIm not gonna hold my breath lol. Although another friend of mine from HS has three girls and just found out today they are having a boy so maybe there is hope


----------



## Mizze

FX for you Chris -are you actively hoping for a girl this time (I dont mean to imply you wouldnt be happy with another son btw!)? 

Im in two minds - I had a feeling right from the start that my DD was a girl and ive loved having a girl and wouldnt mind another one but this time I have a feeling its a boy - that would be great too and it would mean I could buy boy stuff - we got given so many things for my DD that I hardly ever buy anything for her so I would have a lovely excuse to buy lots of baby boy stuff :) 

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

Boys are fab! Think this pregnancy is also a boy. Got no pregnancy symptoms really, same as with Dexter. We also dtd right near ovulation so works out right. I would be very happy if it was another boy but equally would be happy with a girl, love the girls name we chose already (Seren). Boys names are HARD!
Days are ticking by slowly! Hurry up 12 weeks!


----------



## Mizze

This pregnancy is roughly (so far) the same as my daughter and im not sure how close to OV I was when we dtd but I just have this feeling - now I could quite easily be wrong ive seen so many women convinced they are having one sex and end up with another!

Boys names *are *so much harder I agree- currently our favourite for a boy is James Patrick - Seren - is a lovely name - good welsh name! ;) We dont have a girl favourite yet though im thinking im set on Rose as a second name but there are so many lovely girls names to choose from. DH has nixed my first thought which was Amelie Rose as he says she will be called Am or Milly - Milly is the name of MIL's dog! Eeeek! 

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> This pregnancy is roughly (so far) the same as my daughter and im not sure how close to OV I was when we dtd but I just have this feeling - now I could quite easily be wrong ive seen so many women convinced they are having one sex and end up with another!
> 
> Boys names *are *so much harder I agree- currently our favourite for a boy is James Patrick - Seren - is a lovely name - good welsh name! ;) We dont have a girl favourite yet though im thinking im set on Rose as a second name but there are so many lovely girls names to choose from. DH has nixed my first thought which was Amelie Rose as he says she will be called Am or Milly - Milly is the name of MIL's dog! Eeeek!
> 
> Ha ha, just seen your Welsh! Great name, love the fact it means "Star". Amelia Rose is very pretty! So my ideas, not jointly shared I must add, are Saskia Robyn or Seren Romilly for girls. Zero serious boy contenders yet. While Dexter sleeps I'll get on the case!


----------



## momblough

With all three previous pregnancies I just knew it was going to be a girl, and everytime during the ultrasound I saw that we would be having a boy. Its funny because my siblings all wanted boys and have all girls, and here Ive always wanted a girl and have all boys. This time around though Im really just happy to be having a little one join our family, no matter what the sex. My boys (ages 17,9 and 5) are all VERY actively hoping for a girl lol. 
I have no idea about names tho...all of my boys have "J" names...Josh, Jackson, and Jarrett, so do I keep with a "J" name or if I don't is this child gonna feel like the odd one out? But, if that is the only problem I have with this pregnancy than I will be happy as all get out!!


----------



## Maddmim

Hi all, I am 35 and 5 weeks pregnant with my first, edd is June 18th, 2013. I have had 2 miscarriages and remain cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Mizze

Hi Maddmin -welcome! 

FX for you x 

mizze xx


----------



## MrsPhez

How are you all? 
Been an eventful one here. 21 month old boy has just broken out with chicken pox. Luckily I have had it so bean isn't in danger I hope. Also managed to burn my hand quite badly last night which was a bit painful to say the least, clumsy preg hormones, always blame the ligaments!
7 weeks today, my ticker says otherwise, but 7 weeks it is, very happy about this!
Hope you're all well


----------



## momblough

Maddmim ..saying a prayer that all is well with you. I think we have the same due date, by my calculations at least. Having first u/s Tuesday to confirm.

MrsPhez...35 here at least for another two months :blush:
Hope your weekend gets better


----------



## Mizze

Ooh Mrs Pheze ouch! Hope you and Dexter both feel better soon.

Had a horrible day yesterday in terms of sickness etc. Awful headache too. Bit better today. Had taken off my sea sickness bands to shower and hadn't put them back on. :( at least I now know they work! 

On the upside I chose my birthday pressie ring from a local artist :) 

Am 40 this coming week. Eeeeekkkk!

Mizze x


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> Ooh Mrs Pheze ouch! Hope you and Dexter both feel better soon.
> 
> Had a horrible day yesterday in terms of sickness etc. Awful headache too. Bit better today. Had taken off my sea sickness bands to shower and hadn't put them back on. :( at least I now know they work!
> 
> On the upside I chose my birthday pressie ring from a local artist :)
> 
> Am 40 this coming week. Eeeeekkkk!
> 
> Mizze x

Poor you, good to know those bands do work. Your present sounds lovely! Hope you have a really lovely 40th, life begins now!
Still not really believing I'm pregnant, haven't seen a midwife yet for booking in and not many people know, no family. I have at least stopped preg testing though......will phone mw at 8 weeks which is protocol at my surgery.
Just off for sausage sandwiches mmmmm, must say my diet has gone a bit downhill, getting all my vits thought but supersizing my portions! Hope you're having a grand weekend.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies, can i join you? I'm not 35til feb but have 4 kids - 2 girls 14 & 9 with ex husband and 2 boys 4 & 3 with oh. We had early 2 m/c before our kids together. We had another little boy, Edward, in August last year who we lost from sudden infant death when he was 4weeks 5 days. Then we had Emily in April this year at 25 weeks who we lost at 2 days due to extreme prematurity. So had a bit of a crappy time but here we are again...7 weeks 3 days today and cautiosly hoping we get to keep this one for always!
Someone asked about aspirin or suppositories - sorry on phone so cant see who - are they progesterone suppositories the dr suggested? What did you want to know about them?


----------



## TRINITY25_99

37 years and 6 weeks, first baby if all works out. I've suffered 4 miscarriages, and last summer an ectopic, at which I lost my right tube. Very cautious as well! We are hoping for a miracle.


----------



## MrsPhez

Welcome to the new ladies! Really hope your little beans stick and you have a very H&H pregnancy. So sorry for your losses


----------



## Mizze

Hi Nicola and Trinity xxx welcome to the thread

It was Said I think asking about aspirin etc


Mizze xxx


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I see you're all having June bugs. Just a quick question for all those second time moms, did you deliver early, late or right on due date with your first? Thanks h/h 9 months to the June bellas!


----------



## MrsPhez

Good question! I was 14 days overdue, the longest 2 weeks of my life! Was due for induction the following morning and just missed it!


----------



## momblough

4th time mom here and have never been early naturally. 1st was on time, second a few days late, and the third I had one induced 2 weeks early because he was the size of a linebacker 

On another note, we had our first ultrasound today...didnt see much except the embriotic sac, but they said all looked well. I dont know about any of you but I have been grouchy as all get out lately. God help my husband and kids because I dont want to be around myself much less subject anyone else to my attitude. lol:wacko:


----------



## MrsPhez

momblough said:


> 4th time mom here and have never been early naturally. 1st was on time, second a few days late, and the third I had one induced 2 weeks early because he was the size of a linebacker
> 
> On another note, we had our first ultrasound today...didnt see much except the embriotic sac, but they said all looked well. I dont know about any of you but I have been grouchy as all get out lately. God help my husband and kids because I dont want to be around myself much less subject anyone else to my attitude. lol:wacko:

I couldn't agree more about the grouchy behaviour. Things came to a head last night as I'd been cooking for 6 hours (was only cottage pie but made a ton of it) and had a bit of a meltdown. Been a rough few weeks as was made redundant, son has chickenpox and basically DH refuses to talk about or get excited about the baby until it's seen on the scan so another 5 weeks 8-(
Anyway, am feeling better today and son is doing well. And in the grand scheme of things, I have nothing to complain about really.
Hormones driving me crazy! 
Glad your u/s looked good and your family are bearing up OK!


----------



## Mizze

was 17 days overdue with C and ended up with a section! Seriously hoping to avoid that this time

C has had a sickness and diorrhea bug. Seems to be settling down this morning. She finally kept some water down and im waiting to see if she keeps a little breakfast down too

SO TIRED, no sleep at all last night, nausea is less - trying not panic about that!

Am 40 tomorrow and desprately hoping I dont get this bug!!

Mizze xx


----------



## MrsPhez

Not good news I'm afraid....brown CM gave way red bleeding today so am fearing theworst. Scan Monday to confirm. Am OK about it, have a wonderful son to take my mind off things, oh and a lovely hubby. What a rubbish month October hasbeen!


----------



## Mizze

Oh Mrs Phez :hugs: hun - thinking of you. It needent be the worst but having been there I know how hard this will be on you till you know 

Much love

Mizze xx


----------



## momblough

im keeping you in my prayers MrsPhez.


----------



## MrsPhez

Mizze said:


> Oh Mrs Phez :hugs: hun - thinking of you. It needent be the worst but having been there I know how hard this will be on you till you know
> 
> Much love
> 
> Mizze xx

Thanks Mizze. I am really OK, maybe I'm in denial but I'm quite a pragmatic person and knew the risks were there. So we'll try again! Soon! I have no doubt I am miscarrying though and perhaps that meltdown on Tuesday was related and deep down I knew something wasn't right. I do remember having one sharp twinge and my back really started hurting this week, think the signs were there. Really hope I'm not worrying anyone else on here, you'll be OK. Good luck everyone, I'll keep an eye on you! In a non stalkerish kind of way! x :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs Phez, :flower:I hope you're wrong & that everything turns out ok. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

Unfortunately I wasn't wrong and I have miscarried but don't need to feel sorry for me, it was nature's way and we'll be trying again soon. Scan showed an almost empty uterus so it will be over soon and we'll get back on the proverbial bike asap. Good luck with your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

Good Luck with trying again MrsPhez and im so sorry this one wasnt a sticky bean

:hug:

Mizze x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Ive just read throught the whole thread. I am very sorry for you MrsPhez. i dont know the more i read the more i feel personally upset for the ladies who lose their babies.
Im 42.5 (will be 43 when the baby comes...maybe) 
I have 5 losses the last one last october was a partial molar which had to be removed.......horroble.
( 9 weeks tomorrow, scanned at 7+1 with a measure of 6+6 and heartbeat and getting rescanned tomorrow. Doagonosed with APS (Sticky blood) after 3rd miscarriage and on Aspirin, Clexane injections and progesterone.
I pray my little baby carries on, I have a 3 year old boy who I had at 39
EDD 12th June 2013 I just hope I get there.one step at a time.


----------



## 40yearoldmum

My baby died :(


----------



## nicola ttc

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

I'm so so sorry to hear that. Wish you lots of love and strength to get through this again. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

So sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

So sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mizze

40yearoldmum said:


> My baby died :(

Oh hunny Im so sorry :cry: :hugs: 

Mizze xx


----------

